# How much rice???



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Im going to start having a few portions of rice with my tuna through out the day, how much should i be having for each portion? getting so fed up with tuna, but lack of cash, also do you guys mix your oats with eggs in the morning? if so what how much of each?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I never do more than a 100 grammes of carbs in any sitting, but thats just me.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Id say most people have about 50grams of rice with each meal. It all depends on your goals etc.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

im thinking of having oats and eggs after training then , tuna and rice the tuna and sweet pot, then maybe a rice and chicken if i can afford it lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Oats and eggs would provide a fair amount of fat - not usually recommended directly after training.

You'd probably be better off with tuna and white rice as PWO. Or something like egg whites and dextrose if you want it in a shake.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

100-150grams for me


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't need loads of carbs to keep me going & most carbs bloat me. I go as high as 80g brown rice & low as 35g (uncooked weight).


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I always have 100g basmati brown or white just warm with 2 tins mackerel in tomato sauce, spring onions and cucumber. love it :thumbup1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

With rice, I just take 2 handfulls that I can close my fist around and use that as a portion.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

125g is half a pack of uncle bens enough for a meal aslong as your getting 6-8 meals about 40g of carbs there


----------

